# Rucksack für Pendler



## Kermit_t_f (15. Februar 2021)

Hallo zusammen, 
mein uralter VauDe gibt langsam aber sicher den Geist auf und will ersetzt werden. 
Zu den Rahmenbedingungen:

Primärer Einsatzzweck: Pendeln, ca 14 km je nach Route einfach, aber das ganze Jahr über und ich bin (relativ) schmerzfrei, was das Wetter betrifft...
Vom Volumen her würde ich irgendwas um die 25 Liter anpeilen. Es kann auch mal bisschen schwerer werden, wenn Essen, Getränke, ggf. auch Notebook, iPad etc. transportiert werden wollen. Dazu kommt die Grundausstattung an Werkzeug (Pumpe, Schlauch, Erste Hilfe-Päckchen, Multitool etc.)
Radtaschen sind derzeit keine Alternative, weil Hardtail ohne jegliche Aufnahmen

Die für mich grundsätzliche Entscheidung ist, ob Ortlieb (bzw. ähnliche Bauform) oder klassischer Rucksack wie Deuter Trans Alpine oder so. Ortlieb hat natürlich seinen Reiz, weil keine Sorgen um Wasserdichtigkeit machen. Auf der anderen Seite stellt sich mir die Frage, ob man deswegen die prinzipbedingten Nachteile haben will, wie großer Sack ohne große Unterteilung etc.

Und dann geht es um konkrete Empfehlungen. Mit einem "richtigen" Netzrücken habe ich nicht so richtig gute Erfahrungen gemacht, weil je nach Beladung und Körperhaltung die Teile imho zum Schwingen neigen. Insofern wäre ich eher Richtung Trans Alpine, Osprey oder so unterwegs. 
Mir ist schon klar, dass ich am Ende die Entscheidung treffen muss, aber vielleicht können mir eure Überlegungen helfen, was passendes auszuwählen 

Achso, Passform ist natürlich individuell, das ist mir klar. Falls es wichtig ist: 1,85m und irgendwo um die 72 Kilo...


----------



## Mountain77 (15. Februar 2021)

Ich habe mir letztes Jahr fürs pendeln das Vorgängermodell von dem hier geholt:








						Transporter Zip: 2019 Model
					

AbenteuerErprobt. Der Transporter Zip ist ein robuster Alltagsrucksack mit einer Reihe nützlicher Funktionen für einen aktiven Lebensstil.  Die Transporter Rucksäcke bestehen aus dem gleichen wasserabweisenden Material wie unsere strapazierfähigen Duffel-Reisetaschen, sind aber außerdem mit...




					www.ospreyeurope.com
				



Alternativ hatte ich diesen anprobiert, passte mirpersönlich aber nicht so gut:








						Transporter Roll: 2019 Model
					

AbenteuerErprobt. Der Transporter Roll ist ein robuster Alltagsrucksack mit einer Reihe nützlicher Funktionen für einen aktiven Lebensstil.  Die Transporter Rucksäcke bestehen aus dem gleichen wasserabweisenden Material wie unsere strapazierfähigen Duffel-Reisetaschen, sind aber außerdem mit...




					www.ospreyeurope.com
				



Wetterfest, gute Fachaufteilung, Laptopfach, riesiges Hauptfach. Pendeln hat noch nicht geklappt, dafür schon diverse Supermarkt-Einkäufe sicher nach Hause gebracht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo-bahamuth (15. Februar 2021)

Hab nen Ortlieb Velocity 23, neues Modell. Gibts noch noch ne Nummer größer. Ganz bequem aufm Rücken, extra Notebook und Kleinzeugfach. Gurte abnehmbar. Sonst natürlich das klassische große Fach. Bin sehr zufrieden damit.









						Velocity
					

Der Rucksack im Kuriertaschenstil ist seit Jahren eines der beliebtesten ORTLIEB Produkte. Er ist einfach unschlagbar für den täglichen Einsatz in Schule, Studium, Sport und Freizeit – und für den Weg zur Arbeit. Der Velocity ist robust und wasserdicht und sein besonderes Markenzeichen ist das...




					www.ortlieb.com


----------



## Masberg (15. Februar 2021)

den Velocity 23 habe ich auch. wie immer könnte es 1-2 kleiner Fächer mehr geben um z.B. den Schlüssel oder Taschentücher oder FFP2 Maske  irgendwo schnell griffbereit zu haben. Andererseits ein Riesenfach für Getränke und Mittagspausenverpflegung und auf dem Heimweg kann noch das Paket mit den Biketeilen von der Packstation abgeholt werden.

Ich transportiere im Notebookfach 1 Workstation und ein Tablet.

würde ihn wieder kaufen und ist auf dem Rücken außerdem unauffällig.


----------



## Kermit_t_f (15. Februar 2021)

@Mountain77: Dankeschön! Die Gurte sehen so fiepsig aus, aber mag auf den Bildern nur so erscheinen...
@neo-bahamuth: Auch dir Danke! Die Velocity ist ja gefühlt der Klassiker. Mit dem Beutel ohne Unterteilungen hast du keine Probleme? Kleinteile habe ich eh in kleinen Taschen, aber irgendwie sammelt sich in den einzelnen Reißverschlusstaschen und den Netztaschen meines VauDe dann doch ne ganze Menge Krempel...


----------



## neo-bahamuth (15. Februar 2021)

Kermit_t_f schrieb:


> Kleinteile habe ich eh in kleinen Taschen, aber irgendwie sammelt sich in den einzelnen Reißverschlusstaschen und den Netztaschen meines VauDe dann doch ne ganze Menge Krempel...


Den Krempel (Taschenmesser, Zeug für Kontaktlinsen und so) habe ich in der Zusatztasche am Laptopfach, das genügt mir. Rest (Klamotten, Essen und was man so beim Pendeln dabei hat, Einkäufe am Rückweg) landet im großen Fach. Von der Aufteilung abgesehen von den fehlenden Seitentaschen kein großer Unterschied zu meinem alten Vaude Bikepark24 den ich bisher genommen habe. Aber die waren eh ohne Reißverschluss, da war maximal was zu Trinken oder so dran.
Die 29L Version hat glaube ich auch eine Reißverschlussaußentasche.


----------



## Masberg (15. Februar 2021)

ich nutze für Mouse und Adapter z.B. einen kleinen Stoffbeutel. Insofern passt das mit dem großen Fach auch.


----------



## Marcelino68 (17. Februar 2021)

Nutze diesen hier, fällt sicher etwas aus der Reihe:
US Cooper Pack medium im bw-online-shop (bw-online-shop.com)


Seit Jahren ob bei Wandertouren alleine, mit dem Rad pendeln (einfach Strecke 14 km) oder für Einkäufe voll zufrieden. Gibt es auch in der "large" Version. Bei Regen kommt das Regencover drüber, Laptop oder sonstiges hat noch nie Schaden genommen. Hat viele Fächer und außen Aufnahmepunkte um weitere Sachen zu fixieren - transportieren die zu groß für den Rucksack sind.


----------



## fone (17. Februar 2021)

Ich hab einen 28L Pendler-Rucksack von Osprey.
Aufteilung für Laptop+Dokumente im Hauptfach finde ich klasse. Leider ohne integrierte Regenhülle.
Was mir damals wichtiger war: Stretchfach vorne dran für nasse Regenhose oder Handschuhe und co. Da wohnt auch die Regenhülle vom alten Deuter.


----------



## bmx44munich (17. Februar 2021)

Masberg schrieb:


> den Velocity 23 habe ich auch. wie immer könnte es 1-2 kleiner Fächer mehr geben um z.B. den Schlüssel oder Taschentücher oder FFP2 Maske  irgendwo schnell griffbereit zu haben. Andererseits ein Riesenfach für Getränke und Mittagspausenverpflegung und auf dem Heimweg kann noch das Paket mit den Biketeilen von der Packstation abgeholt werden.
> 
> Ich transportiere im Notebookfach 1 Workstation und ein Tablet.
> 
> würde ihn wieder kaufen und ist auf dem Rücken außerdem unauffällig.Anhang anzeigen 1208667Anhang anzeigen 1208669


Hallo. Wie viel haben Sie für diesen Rucksack bezahlt? und auch denken Sie, dass ein 17-Zoll-Laptop passen würde?


----------



## Hmmwv (17. Februar 2021)

Tasmanian Tiger? da schlucken die Trinkblasenfächer teilweise meinen 15" Lappi bzw. gibts für die neue Serie mit Klett innen einen passenden Einsatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Masberg (18. Februar 2021)

Ich habe am black friday für 80 Euro zugeschlagen. 17“ passt auch


----------



## tmf_superhero (18. Februar 2021)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Hab nen Ortlieb Velocity 23, neues Modell. Gibts noch noch ne Nummer größer. Ganz bequem aufm Rücken, extra Notebook und Kleinzeugfach. Gurte abnehmbar. Sonst natürlich das klassische große Fach. Bin sehr zufrieden damit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1 für den Velocity. Ich nutze aber die kleinere Version (17 Liter). Die reicht mir vollkommen. Laptop (13 Zoll), Wasserflasche, Mittagessen auf mehrere Boxen verteilt, Fahrradschloss (Kette von Abus), Handy und andere Kleinteile passen locker rein. Man muss dann zwar systematisch stapeln, funktioniert aber super.


----------



## talybont (18. Februar 2021)

Ich fand den Velocity immer dann schwach, wenn ein Notebook drin war. Dann wurde die Rückseite zu gerade und hat gedrückt.

Zwischenzeitlich hatte ich einen EVOC Commuter, aber da hat der Bauchgurt gefehlt.

Somit bin ich mittlerweile beim Aevor Bike  angekommen.

Mir ist es wichtig, dass der Rucksack auch OHNE Regenhülle regenfest ist.


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (18. Februar 2021)

Ich hab mir fürs Pendeln einen Vaude CityGo 23 mit Osram Beluchtung geholt.

Kann ich absolut *nicht* empfehlen, der Rucksack ist bescheiden zu beladen und das Aktiveren des Lichts ist total umständlich. 100% Fehlkauf


----------



## Kermit_t_f (19. Februar 2021)

Der Proof 28 von VauDe geht ja noch in eine ähnliche Richtung wie die Velocity. 
Ich schwanke im Moment noch zwischen "normalen" Rucksäcken mit dem ganzen Komfort und den wasserdichten Beuteln, die einem dafür eine gewisse "Sorge" abgenehmen. Auf der anderen Seite, soviele Tage, an denen es wirklich nass ist, gibt es im Jahr ja gar nicht unbedingt. Und wenn es wirklich Hunde und Katzen regnet, gibt es immer noch die Option Auto...
Muss da noch ein wenig in mich gehen, aber wer weitere Erfahrungen beitragen will, ist herzlich willkommen!


----------



## fone (19. Februar 2021)

Ich bin zwar nur 5 Kilometer "gependelt" aber ich würde einen normalen Rucksack mit ordentlichen Organizer-Fächern (oder wie das heisst) so nem wasserdichten Sack immer vorziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faaanok (23. Februar 2021)

Hoi, Scott TrailRocket Evo 24, seit etwa 7000km stiller Begleiter beim Pendeln und Trailen. Hat alles was man braucht. Statt trinkblase hat 13er Notebook Platz. 15er geht auch, dann wirds aber eng. Genügend unterteilbare Fächer, teilweise mit Reissverschluss für Werkzeug, 2 Hauptfächer sozusagen 360 grad Reissverschluss. Einige Optionen via Karabiner Zeug anzuhängen.
Den Rucksack gibt es im Ausverkauf recht günstig, meist unter 70 Euron. Ich mag ihn, bisher alles damit machen können. Nur wenn Notebook, Maus, Headset, Trinkflasche, Büro-Klamotten, Protektoren samt Regenoutfit und Schloss transportiert werden muss, wird es eng. Dann muss man mit der Regenhülle schon speziell basteln


----------

